# AFX Big King 444...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
From the 1991 Auto World catalog...

Designed by Bob Lincoln... Nice mix of turns,
for a real speed-fest... Adding some new 18"R ones
would be fun...

*AFX Big King 444...*









.
John
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey John:

WHERE did you find that? WAY too cool. I've got a Max Trak in the cave, but I was thinking of doing a TOMY track for a plastic practice track. Do you have a track sheet showing what track pieces it uses?

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
In the 1991 AW catalog, Tom...

I don't have the track sheet, but this is close, I think 
( 44.53' avg. lap length )









Not sure about the 3", 6" & 9" straights... I think AW would
have used all 15 inchers, if they could...

I'd throw some 18"R pieces in there, too...

John
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks John! That's very cool, and what I was thinking. What software did you use to make that graphic? I was thinking, maybe adding some esses in the inside down and back. 9/12's if they would fit, would be perfect and increase the degree of difficulty a bit.

Tom


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Tom, I used Ultimate Racer 3.0 Track Layout Editor...

Still not wholly proficient with it, yet, but it's a lot of fun to use...

Highly recommend the program... Only about $30USD, I think...

It has a MaxTrax track library, too...

John

*uracerweb dot org*

.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

John,
Does that catalog have any other AFX/Tomy cars sets in it? Always looking for catalogs to add to the museum. It looks like it might be pretty thick, so maybe I could get scans of just the AFX stuff along with the cover???? Please, pretty please <g>.

Charlie


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> John,
> Does that catalog have any other AFX/Tomy cars sets in it? Always looking for catalogs to add to the museum. It looks like it might be pretty thick, so maybe I could get scans of just the AFX stuff along with the cover???? Please, pretty please <g>.
> Charlie


Post them here?... Or send them to you?...

John
.


----------

